# Cher - The Late Late Show with James Corden, 07.09.2018 (11x)



## Bowes (15 Sep. 2018)

*Cher - The Late Late Show with James Corden, 07.09.2018​*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Suedoldenburger (15 Sep. 2018)

:thx::thx:
Sie ist alt und hat diverse "Ersatzteile" bekommen, aber dennoch sexy wie eh und je ....


----------

